

OpenSMILE: Open-Source Large-Scale Multimedia Feature Extractor - jcr
http://records.sigmm.ndlab.net/2015/01/opensmile-the-munich-open-source-large-scale-multimedia-feature-extractor-a-tutorial-for-version-2-1/

======
mindcrime
It seems to me that it is a mistake to describe this as "open source" given
that the license[1] has a commercial use restriction. The de-facto definition
of what constitutes "open source" \- The OSD[2] - explicitly disallows "field
of use" restrictions (see clause #6).

It would probably be more correct to call this "shared source" or something.

[1]: [http://www.audeering.com/research-and-open-
source/files/open...](http://www.audeering.com/research-and-open-
source/files/openSMILE-open-source-license.txt)

[2]: [http://opensource.org/osd](http://opensource.org/osd)

~~~
jcr
You are totally right. I failed to notice that it doesn't comply with the OSD,
but it's too late for me to fix the title.

------
nimmen
if any of the links(to book and software) would work, that would be great

~~~
j_s
software download:
[http://www.audeering.com/research/opensmile#licensing](http://www.audeering.com/research/opensmile#licensing)

 _free of charge for research and personal use_

